# Pre-season CATOC™ at Bondurant postponed.



## Dave Ritter (Apr 23, 2010)

Unfortunately, our Car Audio Tournament of Champions™ (CATOC™)
pre-season event originally scheduled for Saturday, August 24th had to be postponed effective immediately. 

The deposit needed in order to secure the Bondurant facility was due today; the people who were going to help us make that happen did not come through as expected.

When a new (set of) date(s) is finalized for Bondurant events, I will post them here. Thank you for your understanding.


----------

